# New guitar day



## Open Lane

Not sure if this part of the forum is the right place to discuss this but i bought a new guitar yesterday. A 1979 gb10 (George Benson model) ibanez. Pics to follow shortly


----------



## Dr Johnson

Getting a new guitar is always fun.

Although setting it up can be a bit of a chore.


----------



## Open Lane

Open Lane said:


> Not sure if this part of the forum is the right place to discuss this but i bought a new guitar yesterday. A 1979 gb10 (George Benson model) ibanez. Pics to follow shortly


----------



## Open Lane

Dr Johnson said:


> Getting a new guitar is always fun.
> 
> Although setting it up can be a bit of a chore.


Agreed. Although, because this one was used - someone else already set her up


----------

